# Birth Certificate Problem



## mukeshkalra (Jun 10, 2014)

Hello to all of you,
Plaese help me ...

I am an Indian Citizen, I am coming to Netherlands this week for long time as i have an job offer with me. I already have MVV with me. I came to know that Muncipality need Birth Certificate. Now here is a twist.

In passport DOB is 15/09/1983 but in my Birt certificate ( issued first time in last 31 years) DOB menentioned is 15/09/1982. I never knew that before.

Will Munciplaity register me on the basis of my passport as it is impossible to change DOB in birth certificate.

Please reply.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Get a new passport ASAP and save any potential problems because it is sure to be one.


----------



## Donutz2 (Apr 14, 2014)

Officiallly you can register with the municipality (gemeente) without birthcertificate though it's commonly asked for and not all staff know you aren't obligated to have one. However, nowhere in the law does it say a person actually needs one (and no it doesn't say you don't need one either, but that's kinda obvious since laws don't usually include what documention is not required...). 

If your passport has the right DoB I'd register on basis of the passport alone. If the certificate is correct, try getting a new passport. Authorities ussually aren't too happy about mismatchig paperwork as it could indicate fraud. If you register under your actual date of birth you aren't commiting any fraud or providing false information, which would be be my priority so that they can't use "you gave us false info" later if they'd double check your background.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

All great but some folks like an easy life instead of having to argue with officials at every turn just because the law states..... easier for you Donutz to not submit and have such principles, rows and political values coming from a low risk european country than someone from a high risk country who assumtions are made of and their is no one to stand up for them.

As with life there are going to be other situations in the future where someone wants to see both documents. School, work, welfare, marriage, future applications for immigration in any country etc

Far easier to obtain documents when you can do it yourself, in person when the issuing authority is India, Pakistan, Bangladesh etc.


----------



## Donutz2 (Apr 14, 2014)

Let's hope Mukeshkalra can work out what works best for him (what his government can do for him). Counting the years I assume he is born in 1983, as the passport states or possible the birth certificate is correct and the passport is wrong. I don't know if India can issue new, correct, birthcertificates of the first one was wrong. 

I think that Mukeshkalra should be aware that the Netherlands do not require a birth certificate for registration, though it is required for marriage or citizenship (naturalisation). If he encounters a comptent Dutch official it shouldn't be an issue at all. I don't dare to say how many incomptenent offiicial there are, but certainly not a majority I'd expect... 

Depending on what is easier or more realistic for him to arange he can either get a new passport or birth certificate with either 1982 or 1982 as year of birth. In the long run it would be best of the passport and birtcertificate have the same birthdate, hopefully the correct one too. Missmatching dates would be sure to raise questions or concerns, especially if one it could be viewed as a high risk country. I assume Mukeshkalra is smart enough to figure out what the do with the options open to him so what route to take so he doesn't end up with any trouble now, or more importantly, in the long run.


----------

